# [eBay] OCZ Elixir, X-Fi Gamer und mehr bis Sonntag 8.11



## XEP-624 (6. November 2009)

Moin, hab gerade ein paar Auktionen auf eBay laufen, die ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten will 

Crative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer (Bulk)

 OCZ Alchemy Series Elixir Tastatur

Air Live Wlan USB Adapter WL-5480USB-80 v2

Alpine SXE-1325S Autolautsprecher Ford Fiesta

CD Ständer Handgefertigt Fichte/Meranti ca. 85 CDs


 Zusätzlich noch 2 Artikel die ich im Auftrag meiner Eltern Verkaufe, (für Euch vllt. nicht so interressant weil auch nur Selbstabholung, aber man weiß ja nie  )

Dusar Rundduschentür

PKM 4330 A-2 Abluft-Wäschetrockner

 Die Auktionen laufen noch bis Sonntag Abend, würd mich logischerweise freuen wenn der ein oder andere was davon haben will


----------



## XEP-624 (8. November 2009)

*Push*

 Noch 5 Stunden


----------

